# co2 diffuser



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does it matter where in the tank I put the diffuser should it be near the bottom of the tank in the middle etc.Thanks Pat


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Pat,

The diffuser should be as close to the bottom as possible. This gives time for the small bubbles that are made by the diffuser more of a chance to dissolve into the water column as they make their way to the surface.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Pat.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've also had good luck putting it under, or near, the filter output so that the co2 is evenly distributed around the tank (and further their dissolve rate).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok thanks Chris


----------

